
A unique war gaming exercise allows girls to be generals for a day - SiempreViernes
https://www.npr.org/2019/07/25/744193558/can-this-group-of-teen-girls-save-the-world-from-nuclear-war
======
BentFranklin
Take your daughter to war day.

